# Angeln auf Sardinien ???????



## Andy 1963 (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo Boardies,

fahre in Kürze nach Sardinien (Ostküste)
wollte mal fragen ob mal jemand dort fischen war ???????


m.f.G Andy 1963#:


----------



## Ansgar (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

Hi Andy,

war mal eine Woche im Osten (naehe Tortoli, mitte Sardiniens). Bin selber leider nicht zum fischen gekommen, aber es sah eigentlich recht vielversprechend aus. 

Falls Du via Cagliari einreist: In Cagliari im Angelladen haben die unter anderem ziemliches hardcoregeschirr gehabt (ist direkt am Hafen, via roma wenn ich mich recht entsinne...). Fuer Barracudas und Thun und Schwertfisch und so. Fuer Thun und Schwertfisch muss man allerdings mit einem Gameboat raus. Die im Angelladen hatten aber auch Maden und Anfuetterungsmittel und so...
Ausserdem kann man im Mittelmeer in den meisten Haefen mit Meeraeschen, und -barben rechnen. Gab auch ein paar kleine Fluesschen im Hinterland, die einen Versuch auf Forelle gelohnt haetten, falls Dir danach der Sinn steht.

Wuerde mich vielleicht an Deiner Stelle mal mit Ferien-in-Sardinien.de in Verbindung setzen, die sprechen deutsch (falls Du kein Italienisch sprichst, sicher von Vorteil) und koennen Dir sicher weiterhelfen, auch bei etwaigen Lizenzen. Spreche selber (fast) fliessend italienisch und fand die Leute dort trotzdem hilfreich und sehr bemueht...

Auf jeden Fall viel Spass, Sardinien ist echt schoen.
Beste Gruesse & tight lines
Ansgar

PS: Nur falls Du das zufaelligerweise vorhast: Wenn es sich vermeiden laesst, wuerde ich nicht mit der Faehre Rom - Cagliari einreisen (ist eine Firma mit T, komme gerade nicht auf den Namen). Ziemlich rottes Schiff.


----------



## ice_max29 (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin vor einer Woche aus Sardinien zurück gekommen. Das Angeln dort war nicht der Hit. Nur Fische die bestenfalls fürs Aquarium getaugt hätten. Für erfolgreiches Fischen auf Sardinien muß man mit dem Boot raus. In den Häfen war das Angeln verboten  :c  Aber was die da für Preise aufrufen ist eine Unverschämtheit. Für ein Ruderboot mit 5 PS Motor 150,- Euronen am Tag, oder der Big-Game Trip auf Thune und Schwertfische - 10 Stunden incl. Ausrüstung für 520,- Euronen (Hauptsaison 620,-), nee da habe ich verzichtet  #d  
Das Mittelmeer ist ne geile Badewanne. Ich fahre zum Angeln lieber nach Norge  #a 

Mal sehen ob du bessere Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Ich wünsche es dir.

Viele Grüße  #h


----------



## fvbadhonnef (6. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

also normaler weise angelt man auf thunfische von den fischerbooten aus mit einer schleppmontage ohne angel weis leider nicht wie das uaf deutsch heist es ist sozusagen handfischen .von land aus fangen die köder :bibi(zimlich dicke würmer und bluten) und americano (ringelwurm oder so auf deutsch) immer gute orten meerwölfe usw. besonder gut ist das angeln auf meeräsche in häfen ,am besten ist es du schaust dir mal an wie die angler die fische dort reissen. miest aber simpel und zwar ne normale stip rute dann 22 schnurr 15 gr blei auf die schnurr nen wirbel und dann ca 70 cm vorfach und an das vorfach ne drilling.über den drilling kommt dann geknetets brot (so das es über dem haken sitzt auf der schnurr) und dann kurz über dem grund schweben lassen wenn du merkst das was beist einfach anschlagen und scho haste den fisch.so ist das eiegntlich normal im süden zu angeln und jucken tut das dort auch keinen .jedoch wenn du dir die bibi kaufst komste nicht unter 4 euro weg bei 5 stück aber dafür fängt man selektiv die grösseren oraten .hoffe ich konnte dir für den nächsten mittelmeer besuch helfen.achso zu den preisen weis ich nix fürs big game am besten du fragst falsch du italienisch kannst die fischer ob du nicht mit denen raus kannst!im sommer nehme ich z.b auch öfters turis in meinem boot für ca 5 euro sprit preis mit zum schwertfisch und goldmarkelen bzw. auch thun angeln mit.mir macht norwegen nicht soviel spass viel zu kalt aber das ist ja immer ansischts sache


----------



## fishing4live (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

Hallo alle zusammen,
Ich fahre nächste woche auch nach Sardinien und möchte nabenbei mal etwas angeln(vom ufer aus).
Hat einer vielleicht mal eine idee mit welcher montage und welchem köder ich angeln muss?!
MFG


----------



## carphunter 95 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

Und was ma da für Fische fangen kann?


----------



## Hoffi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

Hallo fishing4live,

kenne die Insel ganz gut und bin noch bis zum 10.08. unten. Falls Du in der Gegend um Olbia sein wirst, kann ich Dir die kostenlose Teilnahme an einer Meeresangeltour mit meinem Boot anbieten, wobei die gefangenen Fische in der Regel aber recht klein sind. Interessanter ist das Schwarzbarschfischen oder Karpfenfischen im Lago Coghinas im Landesinnern, was ich auch organisieren könnte.
Ansonsten wie meine Vorredner schon geschrieben haben: Sardinien ist nicht Norwegen und am Meer musst Du (gerade jetzt im Sommer bei dem vielen Trubel) mit Kleinzeug vorlieb nehmen.

Schönen Urlaub

Klaus


----------



## salto-66 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

Hallo Hoffi,

wie sieht es in Sardinien mit den Lizenzen aus, muss ich an der Küste oder im Hafen eine Angellizenz kaufen und wenn ja, wo?
Gehst Du nächstes Jahr wieder nach Sardinien? Werde wieder einmal runterfliegen, ich liebe diese Insel;-)

Freundliche Grüße
Gunni aus Oftersheim / bei Heidelberg


----------



## Paco Steuding (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

Hallo zusammen, ich war heute wiedermal am Kanal auf Sardinien angeln.  Letztens hollte ich dort zwei Wolfsbarsche raus und heute mal was ganz  anderes. Der Einheimische hier vor Ort meinte es wäre eine "Verdone".  Google hab ich schon gequält aber es passte irgendwie nichts. Vieleich  weiss ja jemand hier im Board um was für ein Fisch es sich handeln  könnte. Wo kann man eigendlich Bilder hochladen?


----------



## Franz_x (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

Servus,

würde mal sagen, dass Du da einen Schwarzbarsch gefangen hast.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Hoffi (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

Yes,

ganz eindeutig ein kleiner black-bass. Verdone findest Du nur im Meer und nicht im Kanal.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

Hallo, Paco,

wo treibst du dich denn rum, wo ist denn "am Kanal auf Sardinien?".
Ich bin ja im Oktober vor Ort und vielleicht haust du ja nen Tipp für mich raus.

Bin übrigens auch der Meinung: Schwarzbarsch.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Paco Steuding (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

vielen lieben Dank an alle. Da war ja meine erste Vermutung ja doch richtig. 
@Wegofishing: Ich lebe zurzeit auf Sardinien in der nähe von Cagliari genauer gesagt Quartu S.E.
Hier bei mir gibt es einen Kanal (künstlich angelgt) der das Wasser in Meer leitet. Dort an der Mündung zum Meer ist relativ viel los (Meeräschen, Wolfsbarsch und nun auch noch Schwarzbarsch)
Verdone ist doch eine Haiart?


----------



## Jose (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

ihr solltet euch diese adresse ins portemonnaie legen: 
http://www.fishbase.org/search.php
verschiedene sprachen zur auswahl usw.usw.
eigentlich ein 'must' für polyglotte angler 

ital. Verdone ist _Prionace glaucam,  _der Blauhai_.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prionace_glauca


_
dein fisch sieht aber nicht nur sehr schwarzbarschig aus, das ist sogar einer.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*



Paco Steuding schrieb:


> @Wegofishing: Ich lebe zurzeit auf Sardinien in der nähe von Cagliari genauer gesagt Quartu S.E.
> Hier bei mir gibt es einen Kanal (künstlich angelgt) der das Wasser in Meer leitet. Dort an der Mündung zum Meer ist relativ viel los (Meeräschen, Wolfsbarsch und nun auch noch Schwarzbarsch)


 
Hört sich ja super an.

Sind im Oktober an der nordlichen Ostküste, also ´n bisserl weit entfernt von "deinem" Kanal. Falls du von der Region um die Costa Paradiso mal was hörst, wäre ich für jeden Tipp dankbar (und vielleicht nen Tipp fürs Meeräschen fangen/zubereiten). 

Ich beneide dich übrigens um dein Klima, hier hats gerade 10°C. Brrrr!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Paco Steuding (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

moin, moin
ich hab da schon wiedermal ne Frage bzw. benötige einen Tipp. Wie ich zuletzt geschrieben habe fange ich gerade (versuche) gezielt auf Schwarzbarsch zu gehen. Nach einem sehr guten Anlauf lassen jetzt jedoch die Fangergebnisse zu wünschen so dass ich davon ausgehen muss das meine Köder (Woppler, Gummi usw.) nicht mehr funktionieren. Die Barsche hier am Kanal zum Meer stehen hier schon schlange in allen Größen. Via Polbrille konnte ich auch schon beobachten wie die großen Barschen die kleinen rauben. 

Vieleicht hat ja hier jemand einen Tipp für eine Montage o.ä. sie muss aber einfach sein weil die Auswahl an Zubehör hier recht begrenzt ist. Mit einem Texas-Rig hab ich es auch schon versucht jedoch fehlte mir dazu die Glasperle und das Kugelblei.

Viele Grüße von Sardinien.


----------



## Paco Steuding (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

moin, heute kann ich euch mit freuden berichten dass ich meine erste Meeräsche am Freitag fangen konnte. Sie war zwar nur ca 18cm lang aber dennoch ganz schön agil für so einen kleinen Fisch. Nach dem Erfolg habe ich meine Montage noch ein wenig angepasst um dann Samstag´s 4 Stück rauszuziehen. Diese waren dann schon um die 20cm, ich lies sie natürlich wieder zurück ins Wasser (die Sarden hätten sie gegessen) um die grossen zu fangen. Ich beobachtete schon Meeräschen mit stattlichen ca 60cm, aber eher mehr. Also werde ich wohl noch ein wenig basteln und es heute abend nochmal versuchen.


----------



## überläufer87 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

kauf dir regelmäßig mal pesca da terra oder pesca in mare ...sind immer spitzen tipps und tricks drinn . ich lass mir die immer nach hause schicken . da du in italien wohnst wird es bei dir noch einfacher sein. alternativ fürs süßwasser geht auch pesca in .. da waren auch öftres schwarzbarsch reporte drin


----------



## überläufer87 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

ist das dein kanal -> http://www.mikymos.it/principale.htm ?
-itinerari pesca 
-mare ->  Il canale del porto di S. Antioco


----------



## Paco Steuding (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

@überläufer87 nein das ist nicht der Kanal, siehe Bild. Das mit den Zeitschriften ist eine gute Idee muss ich mal schauen wo es diese gibt. Vielen Dank


Bild wurde gelöscht (Copyright) by ralle


----------



## Paco Steuding (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

der Kanal befindet sich in Quartu S.E. in Richtung Villasimius!!!


----------



## furchaluis (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

Hi an alle, 
habe gerade einen Urlaub in Sardinien gebucht! Bin eigentlich vorwiegend zum klettern da, aber bei so viel Wasser aussenrum kann ich meistens net widerstehen, mein Angelzeugs mit einzupacken!
Werde Ende März bis Anfang April bei cala golone sein, habe aber mein Auto dabei...
Nun meine Fragen: Wie schauts mit Lizenzen in Sardinien aus?
Welches Geschirr soll ich einpacken? (Habe auch großes für Norwegen, da bin ich an Pfingsten wieder  )
Welche Köder brauche ich? 
Kann man da wirklich (so wie ein Vorredner geschrieben hat) mal mit nem Fischer raus auf Schwertfisch oder Thun? Das wär ja echt der Hammer!

LG und danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Polarfuchs (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

Alloha!

Ein Kollege von mir will im Sommer nach Sardinien! Er hat mich gefragt ob ich für ihn hier mal nach Infos schauen und im Zweifel ein paar Fragen stellen könnte...
Er ist insbesondere am Schwarzbarschangeln interessiert. Wo gibt es dazu gute Möglichkeiten- er ist soweit ich mich entsinne eher im Westen der Insel unterwegs, wär cool wenn man nicht erst über die ganze Insel jetten müßte :g. Hat man vom Ufer aus Chancen oder braucht man da eher ein Boot?? Ist die Sache mit den Lizenzen immer noch Chaos in Tüten oder hat man da mittlerweile mal ne Chance an ein Stück Papier zu kommen??
Und welches Gerät/Köder sollten im Gepäck sein??
Hoffe dem armen Kerl kann jemand helfen...- soll ja kein Reinfall werden der Urlaub |supergri!!

Danke von mir und von seiner Seite im Voraus für etwaige Antworten...


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

@Polarfuchs: War letztes Jahr im Sept. dort zum Bassangeln. Wie heisst der Ort genau, wo er sein wird? Um zu guten Gewässern zu kommen, muss er wohl längere Wege inkauf nehmen- speziell im Westen ist die Zahl der Gewässer eher rar gesät. Mitte, Norden und Osten liegen da wesentlich günstiger in Sachen Gewässer für Bass, zumindest nach meinem aktuellen Kenntnisstand.


----------



## Rudiangelt (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

Wie viel würden mich die Lizensen bzw. brauche ich da Lizensen, oder ist da das Fischen "kostenlos"?


----------



## waterkant (17. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

hallo,

fliege im oktober nach sardinien und fahre dann mit dem auto die insel ab. da ich vor ort recht flexibel bin, wollte ich auch etwas angeln gehen, wenn die küste vielversprechend aussieht. 
wollt eher im meer angeln gehen und meine spinnrute mitnehmen und immer mal kurz spinnen. hab jetzt einige threads hier und in anderen foren gelesen und bin noch nicht ganz klar wie das mit der angelgenehmigung aussieht. einerseits steht dort, dass man im meer keine extragenehmigung braucht. andererseits stand dort, dass man sich (online) registrieren muss und dann angeln kann. 

hat jemand erfahrungen und kann eine eindeutige aussage treffen?

danke


----------



## Hoffi (18. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

Hallo waterkant,
Die online-Registrierung mit ausgedrucktem Ausweis ist die offizielle Lesart, habe bislang jedoch noch nie von Kontrollen gehoert und glaube auch nicht, dass es zu Sanktionen kaeme. ? Also einfach Blinker auswerfen und schoenen Wolfsbarsch oder Barrakuda rausholen. Bin selbst ab 15.10. auf der Insel und fische im Binnengewaesser auf Bass.
Gruss Klaus


----------



## waterkant (18. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*



Hoffi schrieb:


> Hallo waterkant,
> Die online-Registrierung mit ausgedrucktem Ausweis ist die offizielle Lesart, habe bislang jedoch noch nie von Kontrollen gehoert und glaube auch nicht, dass es zu Sanktionen kaeme. ? Also einfach Blinker auswerfen und schoenen Wolfsbarsch oder Barrakuda rausholen. Bin selbst ab 15.10. auf der Insel und fische im Binnengewaesser auf Bass.
> Gruss Klaus



alles klar. danke für die info


----------



## Steppox (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

Will nächste Woche auch auf Sardinien angeln, allerdings nur im Süsswasser auf Barsch. Habe versucht mich zwecks Angelerlaubnis schlau zu machen, finde allerdings was das angeln im Süsswasser betrifft nicht wirklich viele Informationen....

Was ich allerdings gefunden habe, und was mich stark verunsichert ist:

"Im Meer dürfen Sie ohne Erlaubnis angeln. Für Binnengewässer benötigen Touristen eine Genehmigung, die in Cagliari beantragt werden muss. Dabei ist mit mehreren Monaten Bearbeitungszeit zu rechnen."

;+;+;+;+

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit der Binnengewässer-Genehmigung ?!

Danke


----------



## Hoffi (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

Hallo,
Für Binnengewässer ist eine Lizenz erforderlich, die bei der Regionalregierung in Cagliari zu beantragen ist und für ausländische Touristen eine Gültigkeit von 3 Monaten hat. Mache diese Prozedur mehrmals jährlich. Die Jungs sind in den letzten Jahren auch schneller geworden und manchmal ist die Lizenz schon nach 2 Wochen bei meiner Kontaktadresse angekommen.
Antrag kann aus dem Netz heruntergeladen werden, die Banküberweisung von 0, 26 Euro(!!) Ist auch kein Problem, 2 Passbilder und Kopie des Personalausweises beifügen ebenfalls nicht. Das Ganze  dürfte aber an der notwendigen italienischen Steuermarke von 16 Euro scheitern, die Du nur in italienischen Tabakgeschaeften kaufen kannst


----------



## Hoffi (22. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

An "meinem See" wird selten kontrolliert. Falls doch hilft oft die Masche des unbedarften Touristen -"non capisco italiano". So geschehen letztes Jahr bei einem Freund.

Wo gehts denn hin zum Barschfischen?

Gruss Klaus


----------



## katha (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Sardinien ???????*

@Hoffi welche Fische kann man in Cagliagari angeln ?  Reicht so eine einfache Rute aus? -> http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/M...ish-Teleskoprute-2-10-m-75-bis-250-Gramm.html


----------

